# gray tree frog update



## phebe121 (Apr 22, 2015)

Hes now the size of just a little bigger then a quarter.eats 3 to 4 crickets every 2 days and now as of today he sounds like a small baby bird chirping in the house lol and its loud. Is he trying to call a mate .


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Apr 22, 2015)

Nice.
When I was a teenager, I got myself a "BARKING" tree frog and didn't know why they called it that until one night when it barked and scared the crap out of myself and my room mate.
I opened the patio door and placed him on the nearest palm tree and went back to bed.


----------



## phebe121 (Apr 22, 2015)

I wouldnt mind i have kids there louder
then the frog lol.i bet your frog was like wow a bigger cage lol i wounder how much bigger he will get


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Apr 23, 2015)

He's so cute! How does his tank look now?


----------



## phebe121 (Apr 23, 2015)

Im.doing.some.cleaning and.have.more.plants.rooting as they have died lol


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Apr 23, 2015)

phebe121 said:


> Im.doing.some.cleaning and.have.more.plants.rooting as they have died lol


Some good shade ones with wide leaves are pothos and chinese evergreen.
It's so awesome he's doing well, frogs are awesome


----------



## phebe121 (Apr 23, 2015)

Cool I have plenty of them to sick in there then he's pretty fun to watch and silly to


----------



## Randi (Apr 24, 2015)

As far as I know, most male frogs will sing. My favourite are dart frogs. Another plant frogs like is a bromeliad.


----------



## phebe121 (Apr 24, 2015)

He is male i know dew to yellow on his legs and iv had bromeliad and they died any tips on them


----------



## Randi (Apr 24, 2015)

Have you misted the inside of the plant? If they get too dry, that happens. They like high humidity.


----------



## phebe121 (Apr 26, 2015)

No i just water them and they always have died maybe it wasnt enough


----------



## SnapperAndShelldon (Sep 4, 2017)

I have one too!




(Really zoomed in, sorry it's fuzzy.)


----------



## ColleenT (Sep 14, 2017)

I have 2 Grey tree frogs i raised from tadpoles. (Sticky and Klinger). They are about 3 now and they are in the living oom, so when the tv has background music on, sometimes it sets them off to chirping. It makes me laugh.


----------



## wellington (Sep 14, 2017)

They are so cute. I use to have the red eyed tree frogs. I loved their color.


----------



## phebe121 (Sep 14, 2017)

Aww. Yes hes doing really well.and he gets to watch the tank next to hom it has hermit crabs in it and potato bugs so he sits there all day and watches them


----------



## ColleenT (Sep 14, 2017)

here are my guys. 
Sticky While he was chirping
*






Klinger in the water bowl and Sticky wondering why.



*


----------

